

Ask HN: Who's attending Tufte's lectures in SF in December? - bajsejohannes

Hello, HN! I'm in San Francisco from Dec 1st to 4th to attend Edward Tufte's lecture on persenting data and information [1]. Will I see anyone else from the startup community there? I'd love to meet up for a coffee or beer, or attend any other interesting events happening that weekend. I'm not terribly familiar with the city, so tips are very welcome.<p>Also, since I will be working from SF on Tuesday: Any recommendation for a good location to sit with your laptop for a day?<p>Thanks!<p>[1] http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/courses
======
philiphodgen
I will be chairing the CalCPA International Tax Conference at the Hotel Nikko
(which is close to the Westin, where Tufte's sessions will be held) on
Tuesday. Arriving Monday, if you want to talk tax (especially international
stuff) related to your startup. Contact me by my HN username at the Google
mail service.

